# CF18B



## Ex-Dragoon (27 May 2008)

Ok, not being an air force expert here, I would like to pose a question to those that are.  I am not sure how many CF18Bs are being upgraded (if any) but would it be possible to convert the trainers into Wild Weasel type of aircraft?


----------



## Zoomie (27 May 2008)

AFAIK none of the Bravo's are used operationally - they are in too much of a demand at the OTU.  Most likely they will not be upgraded - I will check with my sources at work.


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 May 2008)

The Bravos are used exclusively for training.  They were never meant for combat.  The same kit is in the backseat and in the front seat.  You'd need a WSO in the back seat to do the job and we don't have any to do the job.  Converting the trainers into an operational 2 crew airplane would be, IMHO a waste of money and a waste of airplane since we desperately need them for training.  And yes, they are being upgraded.  I don't think 410 has any legacy jets anymore.

Max


----------

